
Visual Subnet Calculator - thisisastopsign
http://www.davidc.net/sites/default/subnets/subnets.html
======
yuvadam
Nicely done. Another alternative albeit without the calculator part,
shamelessly self-promoting:

[https://cidr.xyz/](https://cidr.xyz/)

~~~
zamadatix
This is much more like what I was expecting when I read the title. Also seems
to have fewer bugs :).

------
iod
For those of you who are looking for similar tool doing IPv6 subnets you might
want to check out SubnetOnline.com ¹

¹ [https://www.subnetonline.com/pages/subnet-
calculators/ipv6-s...](https://www.subnetonline.com/pages/subnet-
calculators/ipv6-subnet-calculator.php)

------
dublin
Actually, neither this one nor cidr.xyz is fully compliant with the RFCs.
Although I don't recommend it for pretty obvious reasons (and most routers
probably won't handle it correctly, either), at least in the pre-CIDR RFCs,
there is no requirement that subnet bits be contiguous. (I'm actually not sure
if the CIDR RFC's address this - I don't keep up with this stuff anymore, and
more recent RFC's my finally have discouraged these literally mindf _cking
netmasks...)

As for IPv6, yuck - it's the most brain-dead nomenclature ever written - if
we'd _tried* to make IP addresses as impossible to use and communicate as
possible, this is wheat we'd do.

------
jaimex2
sudo apt install ipcalc

ipcalc 192.168.0.0/24

and even better...

ipcalc 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0

There's also ipv6calc

------
Eikon
Somewhat related but I feel really sad that IPv6 is so slow to be adopted.

IPv4 scarcity is going to increase centralization as it’s going to cost more
than ever to even operate an AS.

It’s pretty much going to be impossible to run an AS as an individual too for
the same reason as a /24, the smallest block that you can pretty much announce
on the Internet already sells for 5k+.

~~~
squarefoot
"I feel really sad that IPv6 is so slow to be adopted."

IPv4 fixed addresses are a service, and their scarcity made them even more
costly, so I don't see how IPv6 is becoming widely adopted anytime soon: it's
conflict of interests plain and simple.

~~~
zamadatix
IPv6 is already over 1/3 of traffic in the US, due to cross 50% this year.
There are holdouts like GCP where you have to pay for more v4 usage but v6
isn't available but really deployment is doing quite well compared to 5 years
ago. Also do not expect Asia to try to hold onto v4. I.e. it's slow but it's
not being sniffled for the vast majority of users.

At this point the main thing holding back IPv6 adoption is enterprises that
don't want to deal with it and home users with routers that don't have v6
function by default.

------
rusteh1
I've used this one for years
[http://jodies.de/ipcalc](http://jodies.de/ipcalc) this doesn't seem to offer
anything further unless I'm missing something?

------
a012
Some years ago I used this exact website to calculate non-overlap subnets when
at work where I manage AWS VPCs for multiple projects. It's manual task when
bootstraping a project, but it get done fast.

------
nyx_
There's some overflow happening if you feed it 0.0.0.0/0 and the like.

~~~
zamadatix
Hilarious things happen when you divide after getting NaN as the subnet mask
as well.

------
p1mrx
Correction: "Visual IPv4 Subnet Calculator"

